# Which is better built... ga16 or sr20



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey guys, I'm about to get a 200sx but i still haven't decided which one to get. I'm not too concerned about performance anymore and just want something that's reliable. So, with that in mind, i was wondering which is a better built engine and which would last longer (given that both engines undergo the same abuse). I've seen a 1997 ser with 73k going for 6900. I've also seen a 1998 with 55k going for the same price. What do u guys think i should get!?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have a ga16 auto with 126K miles on it......no MAJOR repairs so far(knock on wood)............the ga is naturally a slow poke. the sr20 has the power and is built stronger than the ga but is heavier on the gas mileage.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

as long as it's a 97 or 98 SR20, there should be no problems with reliability. The older ones are prone to tranny problems. The GA is definitely close to bulletproof and is a nice little engine to putter around on.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the only real problem with trannies on the older sr's was the 5th gear pop out......like u said tho, youre not into performance as much, so any of the two will work fine. although i personally feel as if tho the ga is severly underpowered(well, what can u expect out of a 4dr econobox?)


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *the only real problem with trannies on the older sr's was the 5th gear pop out......like u said tho, youre not into performance as much, so any of the two will work fine. although i personally feel as if tho the ga is severly underpowered(well, what can u expect out of a 4dr econobox?) *


I agree, it definitely is underpowered (i'm selling a 13 second MR2 for this). The thing is, don't you think it has a better power to weight ratio than a civic ex? I mean, those things weigh 2600 lbs and it only has 12 hp more... I don't think those 12hp will compensate for the 300lbs. I guess what i'm gettin at is... I used to drive a civic ex and it was a good daily driver... so, as long as the ga is not slower than that, then i won't mind.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

a ga16 is able to beat civics.....dont expect to beat si's tho


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

si coupe's are over-rated


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you want to at least beat hondas and have a good aftermarket in case you decide to turbo go SR20.

either way, I'd go SR20. legendary engine.


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

So, if you were given a choice... 1998 Se with 57k miles for 6200 or a 1997 SER with 73k for the same price... you'd take the SER? Also, i heard the SER's were limited to 109mph. Is this true?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

As with a civic ex, it should be neck-in-neck... an SR20 car will give you much more pep, will weight nearly the same, and will at least encourage some abuse (they need to be revved once in a while  )... but the GA with bolt-ons is reasonably peppy, and should give you better mileage.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

91 3sgte said:


> *So, if you were given a choice... 1998 Se with 57k miles for 6200 or a 1997 SER with 73k for the same price... you'd take the SER? Also, i heard the SER's were limited to 109mph. Is this true? *


no, thats the ga16de cars


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

So, what do you think guys?? I'll be test driving both these cars next week, cuz they're at the same dealer. What should I look for when test driving them? Again, the SER is a 1997 with 73k and the SE is a1998 with 57k, both 5spds.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

get the SER. it may have 73k, but there are countless sr20 powered cars on www.sr20forum.com that have tons more and are still running strong.

SR20 is a superior engine overall.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

Get a 2000 SE! 4-door SR20 power!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

fugiot said:


> *Get a 2000 SE! 4-door SR20 power! *


heavier car, roller rocker sr20, more advanced pita ecu to deal with when modding.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

I've never owned an SR20, but the GA16 in my wife's 92 Sentra XE has been absolutely bulletproof. And it is decently peppy for a 1.6 liter, I would hate to have it hooked up to an automatic, though. With a motor that small you definitely need a manual tranny.
I have done very little to the Sentra other than oil changes and brakes and an alternator last year. It has 120,000 miles on it, we've had it since 80,000 and the only time it has been anything but a faithful daily driver is when the alternator went out.
Although I have discovered now that it is leaking oil from the "front" (left) crankshaft seal, so that will have to be replaced.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

chimmike said:


> *heavier car, roller rocker sr20, more advanced pita ecu to deal with when modding. *


Well, he said that he's not real worried about performance. I think it's a good idea for a reliable daily driver with some pep. It's also a fairly new car so the features and comfort level will be a bit higher. I would go for a 2000 SE over a 2002+ SE-R any day.


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

91 3sgte said:


> *So, what do you think guys?? I'll be test driving both these cars next week, cuz they're at the same dealer. What should I look for when test driving them? Again, the SER is a 1997 with 73k and the SE is a1998 with 57k, both 5spds. *


Haha! You drive each of them and see which on you walk away with... I think I know...


----------



## 91 3sgte (Sep 19, 2003)

2SR20DE said:


> *Haha! You drive each of them and see which on you walk away with... I think I know... *


That's probably what i'm gonna end up doing.. lol...


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yes a 97 se-r has a top speed limit of 109 mph, a g20 ecu should take care of that though


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

McLaren F1 2003 said:


> *si coupe's are over-rated *



thank you .........


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

they are overrated by some people but the si is still a great car, with a great motor to build na or turbo, or could even be supercharged, granted they have no torque, but they aren't designed to be a torque monster, they do very well at what they are designed to do with a far better suspension setup than a b13 and b14. i like the nissans better also but the si is still a great car, don't bash what you don't undestand


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

quote:
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Originally posted by 91 3sgte 
So, if you were given a choice... 1998 Se with 57k miles for 6200 or a 1997 SER with 73k for the same price... you'd take the SER? Also, i heard the SER's were limited to 109mph. Is this true? 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




> no, thats the ga16de cars



I believe all b14s have speed limiters. My buddys 96 SE-R shuts down @ 115. 

-H8


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

yeah the speedo reads around 115-117 but the car is actually going 109 when it cuts out


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

The B13's don't have governers right? I've gone 140mph+ in it but I don't want to run into something unexpected someday.


----------



## H8_2BU (Jul 1, 2003)

*LOL*

I do not believe so fugiot. I got my 91 b13 up to 130 a few weeks ago and still had some room. PLEASE DON'T TELL MY WIFE! LOL. 

-H8


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

B13 SE-Rs do not have a speed limiter. I was a tad above 140 mph (as indicated on the speedo, which is inaccurate mind you) and the car still wanted to go.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

IMO... Get the SE-R. I doubt if either one will break anything major over the next 100k miles, both will get 30+ mpg on the highway, and the SE-R will probably have a higher resale value when you're done with it, even at 150k+. I've got a GA16 and I love it so much that I wish it were it's big brother, cuz I'd love it that much more. You really can't go wrong, but for the same price you'll be a lot happier with the SE-R I would think. That mileage difference really doesn't mean much when these engines last so long. Haha I couldn't believe it when I bought my B13 and joined this forum. I grew up with American cars and my first vehicle was a 1992 F150. Who knew that you could get really good gas mileage in a reasonably quick car that DOESN'T turn into a ticking time bomb when the odo clicks over 100,000...


----------



## calichaz (Oct 22, 2003)

95 and up sentras and 200's (all of 'em) have a 109 limiter, my B13 has a limiter somewhere around 120, I had my speedo reading 125mph in utah, but I doubt I was actually going that fast!


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

IIRC, in the B13 cars, the ones with the GA16DE had a 109 mph speed-limiter. The ones with the SR20DE had no speed limiter. The B13 SE-Rs were supposedly "drag-limited" to about 140-145 mph.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

They'd never get up there, though... (WARNING... we had another thread go in this direction and get shut down...) ...besides, the most fun you'll have in these cars is up canyon roads in second and third gear.


----------

